# Ember Tetras



## Betta44

Hi everyone. I am new to having fish. I have had a half moon betta for a month now and love the little guy. I recently upgraded to a 10 gallon tank (heated and filtered). I am considering finding the right fish to put in the tank with him in a few months. I feel I need to learn more before I do anything further. I've been doing a lot of research on possible tank mates and I am wondering, after reading the posts on this thread, if anyone has had any luck with the Ember Tetras? If so, can anyone recommend a good site on their care? Thanks so much.


----------



## Mousie

I personally wouldn't put anything in with a betta. If you absolutely have to, I recommend having another tank already set up, cycled, with a heater and filter in case you need to move them.

Sometimes betta can live peacefully with other fish, and sometimes they will not. A lot of the time when you get a betta they're juveniles, but once they begin to mature they may or may not go on a killing spree. You'll wake up to a half grinning betta trying to look innocent while you panic over all the dead fish.


----------



## Betta44

*reply*

Thanks for the info. Based on the research I've been doing, on this and other forums, it definitely sounds like people have had mixed results. I appreciate your input.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I've kept Betta-based community tanks for 40+ years and have never had the overnight carnage described. 

It does not happen overnight and the signs are there for observant aquarists. The first sign is "stalking." I don't mean occasionally following a tank mate or showing curiosity or chasing in short spurts. I mean actual_ stalking_ like a cat stalking a mouse. The Betta locks its eyes on one particular tank mate and cannot be distracted. The Betta follows _slowly_ behind; never taking its eyes off its prey until the prey manages to disappear in a hide or dense foliage. Then the Betta looks for another target and repeats the behavior.

The first time this happens the back up tank is pulled out, set up and the Betta is in his new home within a half hour.

If left in the community the next step, much like the cat, is to speed up and pounce quickly on the prey. Usually prey are too quick for long-finned Betta to actually catch. Most of the time, in a properly planned and planted habitat, fish and shrimp are only "caught" if they are already immune compromised or dying.

Betta make, IME, great community fish. There are individuals that are not and that is apparent by the stress stripes and stalking from the get-go. However, as Betta are also unpredictable fish a back-up tank should always be available to set up. 

I can't count the number of successes I've had with Betta-based communities and only one Betta had to be removed. And he didn't start stalking until almost two years in community living.

But to Ember Tetra: I love mine. They are very, very peaceful. You must have a minimum of six but 10+ is even better. That many of these tiny fish will fit easily in a 10 gallon.

You do need to reproduce their natural habitat which is heavily planted. Even if the Betta is peaceful it is still a predator. But Betta do best, even alone, in densely-planted aquariums, anyway.

Other than my Betta, I buy all of my fish online from www.msjinkzd.com. This will tell you of their needs and the needs of other Nano species.
http://msjinkzd.com/species/freshwater-fish/

If you Google, the Seriously Fish site is one of the best, IMO.


----------



## lilnaugrim

+1 Russell!

I have Embers and have had Betta's in with them before and without issue! I love my little Embers! In fact, I normally keep a Pearl Gourami with them and they actually have an attachment to him. He's been out for the Fish Show I'm prepping him for and they just hide all day long, previously they would swim out and about and with him. They'll be happy to get him back after the show


----------



## Betta44

Thanks so much for your replies, esp. describing the "stalking behavior". IF I do get tank mates (and I am definitely leaning towards ember tetras), this will help me know what to look for. 

My 10 gallon has a lot of plants in it, plus a Betta log and several arch type structures, so should provide a lot of cover for any fish. Also, I do have my 5.5 gallon tank available as a back up tank.

I will check out those websites you mentioned for more info.

May I just say how glad I have access to this forum? It's so nice to "talk" with experienced Betta/fish owners and get real life advice, etc. Plus, it's fun to read what other people, who are into their Bettas as I am, are saying. Some of my friends just don't get how cool these fish are, so I'm glad to have a place to discuss all things Betta related.

Thanks again!


----------



## lilnaugrim

I'm so glad that you're having a good time here! It's important to us as well ^_^ But yeah, we totally understand not having the real life friends to talk all the nitty gritty details of fish! Some of us are lucky though and others not so much. Do you have a Tropical Fish Society Club around you (if in the USA, if not, disregard)? You could look to join them or visit a couple meetings to see if you like it or not ^_^ But it's a great place to get more experience and meet new people!!


----------



## Mousie

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I've kept Betta-based community tanks for 40+ years and have never had the overnight carnage described.


I'm going off warning posts from other betta owners from several other aquatic forums I belong to. Id post links of them, but it's not allowed. You can more than likely easily find several dozen posts like that in a Google search.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Mousie said:


> I'm going off warning posts from other betta owners from several other aquatic forums I belong to. Id post links of them, but it's not allowed. You can more than likely easily find several dozen posts like that in a Google search.


The question is whether they are stating what they've heard or what they actually know? Unfortunately, it's usually the former. There are definite signals as I noted. If people say they experience overnight carnage then they aren't very observant or very good aquarists.


----------



## Mousie

Personal experiences from what they're stating. Most of my friends with bettas are older people with families and jobs... so it's impossible to watch a tank 24/7. It happens. Not to everyone, but it does happen.

Personally, I'm too much of a chicken to attempt to put fish in with my betta. :lol:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I, too, juggled family, jobs, fish, etc. Sadly, even in retirement I don't have time to watch 24/7. Would be nice, though. lol

Hope you try tank mates some day. There are many more successes than failures if you know your Betta and what to watch for. And always have a back up, of course. ;-)


----------



## Mousie

I might get brave lol. You never know! Although if I get one more tank Doug may get annoyed haha. We're already running out of room. He said I could have a few snakes.. but I think I might be pushing my luck rofl.


----------



## Betta44

Thanks for the tip about the Tropical Society. Most of my friends and family think it's great I have the fish but they don't really get into discussing all the nitty gritty details, as you say. I'll have to see if there is an organization in my neck of the woods (I do live in the USA).

I'm still deciding on if I'll eventually get tank mates for my Betta and I appreciate both sides of the discussion. I work full time and am a mom with a lot of commitments, so I don't have a ton of time to observe. Anyway, there's a lot to consider and research before I make an firm decisions.

So, thanks to everyone for your input and advice. It's much appreciated.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

If I were fairly new and going to add tank mates in an aquarium 5+ gallons I'd go with Habrosus Cories. They are bottom dwelling fish and small at about 1" so you could have a shoal of six.

They are fun to watch and have the added benefit of cleaning the bottom of excess food. In my 5.5 I just throw in some extra Betta pellets and every once in a while some New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula sinking pellets.

Even Dexter, who had to be pulled from a community tank after two peacefu years, has no issues with the Habrosus.


----------

